# Main reason I sold my Laco and got in line for a Stowa...



## str8flexed (Mar 25, 2008)

The lume on Laco's isn't as good. For a nice watch, why should there be any weaknesses? I don't keep any watches I find any faults with, unless it is a beater.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Strengths and weaknesses are relative. There are watches with better lumes that those on Stowas, so why not sell the Stowa in favor of that? Furthermore, many luxury watches tell time far less accurately than digital watches, so if accuracy is a weakness of a luxury watch, why not sell it and buy a digital casio digital watch?
My $.02


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

My point is that all watches have weaknesses, so if you are basing your collection of having only perfect watches, you'll have a collection of 0.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

One of my favorite watches that I enjoy wearing everyday is also the one with worst lime I've ever seen on a watch. My Rolex Air-king has got to have the thinnest, poorest Luke out there. The lume on the hands is practically non existant. But I still love it nonehe less. 

Everyone has their personal preferences, no problems with that. I like the Lacos better than other buhrs because of the case and lugs. True to the originals and not generic like most of the others.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

str8flexed said:


> The lume on Laco's isn't as good. For a nice watch, why should there be any weaknesses? I don't keep any watches I find any faults with, unless it is a beater.


WOW... if that is the case, then I should get rid of my JLC RG GMT then... the lume on the reverso side SUCKS... YEP!!!

Seiko BM got the BEST lume for sure ;-)

I am very happy with my Type B


----------



## str8flexed (Mar 25, 2008)

I just feel that poor lume on a watch is something that can be easily addressed; whatever the problem is, whether it be the type of luminous material used, or the quantity applied, could be fixed. Seeing weak, spotty, weak lume on a watch just screams inattention to detail in my opinion. 

There are definitely things to like about Laco's--as you mentioned, the case design. However, case design is largely preference, whereas there is no question that brighter lume = better.

When the lume isn't good, I can't wear it to bed and depend on it if I wake up at night. This bothers me, but may not bother lots of you.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

str8flexed said:


> When the lume isn't good, I can't wear it to bed and depend on it if I wake up at night. This bothers me, but may not bother lots of you.


Then best rid the Stowa and get a green tritium illuminated watch, think they are far brighter at night.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

EZM1 said:


> Then best rid the Stowa and get a green tritium illuminated watch, think they are far brighter at night.


Get a Ball  I got a Dual Time and its awesome and incoming EM II Worldtimer


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Laco's lume bad?
Better than most watches imo.
Those with Tritium (and some Seiko's) excempt.

Not sure if the OP is trying to start a heated discussion???


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

str8flexed said:


> There are definitely things to like about Laco's--as you mentioned, the case design. However, case design is largely preference, whereas there is no question that brighter lume = better.


Probably one of the silliest posts I've read in a long time. Case design is a preference but lume isn't? Ridiculous. One of my favourite watches, a Glycine KMU 48, doesn't have any lume at all. Of course I never wake up in the middle of the night and worry about what time it is. Maybe if you worried a little less about lume you'd sleep better too.


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have no problem with the lume of my 55mm Laco Auto...in fact it glow quite well and btw i do not wear the beast to slp...


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Here is another alternative...










The Sony Dream Machine... cool b-)


----------



## str8flexed (Mar 25, 2008)

Uwe W. said:


> One of my favourite watches, a Glycine KMU 48, doesn't have any lume at all.


If you're a performer, and you want to put on a show, practice and prepare hard to put on a good show. Don't half-ass it. Of course, no one can complain if you had truly tried your hardest.

Weak lume just gives me the impression of a half-assed job. On the Laco I had, the application of the lume looked spotty and cobble-stoned in the dark. Was this due to lack of attention to detail when it was applied? I just think it could be better. But maybe it is the best they can do with their materials and work force.

"Laco lume", from Google. What happened to the dial?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I understand it's a matter of personal taste. But, it's impossible to find a perfect watch. You don't dump your girlfriend or wife because she doesn't have beautiful legs like a fashion model for example. 

Don't take my comment seriously though. But, once you start forgiving some minor (maybe not minor for you) flaws, your life would be much easier. 

Best,


- Hiro


----------



## ck77 (Sep 5, 2006)

Bad lume? Loving mine.









Agreed with Bruce-YVR, get a Ball for better and long lasting lume.


----------



## mal9 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm surprised. My Laco has some of the best lume of all my watches. If a watch has poor lume it gets worn most during the day. But if I need to see my watch at night I wear the Ball.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Laco uses superluminova.
I am unable to judge a lume from a crappy pic from Gogle.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What does that google pic say if I may ask.:think:


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

stuffler said:


> What does that google pic say if I may ask.:think:


It says "8:06" :-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

honestly , the lack of good Lume doesn't bother me at all. but if that seems to be a priority to you ? go with what serves YOU most .

i think "and no joke " EZM1 has the answer. a Digital Clock is a good idea if you happened to wake up a lot during the night. 

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

str8flexed said:


> If you're a performer, and you want to put on a show, practice and prepare hard to put on a good show. Don't half-ass it. Of course, no one can complain if you had truly tried your hardest.
> 
> Weak lume just gives me the impression of a half-assed job. On the Laco I had, the application of the lume looked spotty and cobble-stoned in the dark. Was this due to lack of attention to detail when it was applied? I just think it could be better. But maybe it is the best they can do with their materials and work force.
> 
> "Laco lume", from Google. What happened to the dial?


I understand what you mean and see where are you coming from.... This is how my Type B looks like, too. I dont have any issues with it. Its just me.

Check out Ball / Lum Tec - I can guarantee that you wont be disappointed with the lumes on these babes :-0

Best,

Bruce


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

I've just purchased my first pilot-type watch (a Laco type A/Miyota which I am eagerly awaiting), so I was a bit apprehensive when I saw this thread title... until I read the reason. Whew! I guess it's a personal thing, but the last reason I considered regarding my purchase was lume. If I need that sort of function some night or other I strap on the GSAR :-!

Thanks in advance to this forum and its contributors to helping me pull the trigger on my first... 

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem with the lume on these Lacos either. Personally I think this is just one of those "looking to raise an argument" threads. I have over 50 watches in my collection, some with better lume than others; I would describe my Lacos and Stowa as average.

The Google image is meaningless unless there was a Stowa in the same shot for comparison and both watches were equally "charged". I can make a watch with terrible lume look like the headlight of a car with the right camera settings. Conversely, a bad photo can make the best lume look horrible.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a miyota b-uhr I though the lume was pretty good, but I usually stick with Russian watches so maybe my lume standards are low. Admittedly it is not a concern for me.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

I have both watches Stowa Airman and Laco Miyota. Laco's lume is very poor comparing to Stowa.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

To each their own. Nothing in this thread would prevent me from owning a Laco. Have in the past; sure I will again. Fine watches.

On the issue of night time use, I've not found ANY lume that will top a G-Shock with EL dial! Nice little button on the front lights up the whole dial any time I need it!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

2manywatchez said:


> On the issue of night time use, I've not found ANY lume that will top a G-Shock with EL dial! Nice little button on the front lights up the whole dial any time I need it!


Yeah, but it's plastic and runs on a battery, so it's not really a watch... :-d


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Yeah, but it's plastic and runs on a battery, so it's not really a watch... :-d


Whoa! Them's fightin' words! :-d


----------



## Jyurian (Nov 21, 2009)

if Laco uses the same lume on all their watches then, I was really impressed by the lume on my Squad. Its actually one of the better ones I have.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I understand what the OP is saying... 

For a decently priced watch (his Laco?) he expected better lume... thats all


----------



## 336gabriel (Nov 11, 2008)

I have owned both watches and must agree the Stowa has far superior lume than the Laco. The hands on the Stowa are also better made, nice blue hands. However, what made me keep the Laco over the Stowa was the larger size. The Stowa just feels too small and the Laco is perfectly sized for me.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

I owned a Laco Flieger Type A with Miyota movement before and now a Stowa Flieger. The lume of Laco is definitely weaker than Stowa. When the Stowa is exposed to sunlight (or any sort of light) the lume is already shining bright. The lume on the Laco on the other hand requires a longer time to charge. Still, the Laco is only 189 Euro while the Stowa is 545 Euro. I feel that the Stowa is worth the price, but the price you pay for a Laco Flieger is a bargain.  I think that Laco is the most inexpensive flieger (made in Germany) that you will find among other companies.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

senna89wc12 said:


> I owned a Laco Flieger Type A with Miyota movement before and now a Stowa Flieger. The lume of Laco is definitely weaker than Stowa. When the Stowa is exposed to sunlight (or any sort of light) the lume is already shining bright. The lume on the Laco on the other hand requires a longer time to charge. Still, the Laco is only 189 Euro while the Stowa is 545 Euro. I feel that the Stowa is worth the price, but the price you pay for a Laco Flieger is a bargain.  I think that Laco is the most inexpensive flieger (made in Germany) that you will find among other companies.


i had the Miyota type B before the laco WUS b-uhr...

think the poor lumes are on the Miyota only...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Surely Laco uses the same material on all watches?
Unless the Dials are made by different companies, in which case it would make sense.


----------



## Bounce781 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Lume is in the eye of the beholder...*

I've owned a few Stowa's and a few Laco's.
If you are going to judge the watch by its lume ONLY, both of those brands aren't that crash hot.

Ball watches lume well. But the best lume in my stable is Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine.

But, I agree with most people in this thread: every watch has its +'s & -'s. Why concentrate on one atribute.

Here' my 2c


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

It's all down to personal preference. I have been looking at IWC, Stowa and Laco and I went with the Laco Pilot B 42. Why? I just like the look of it better. I am sure the IWC is a better watch, but thankfully for my wallet I don't like it as much as the Laco!

As for Stowa, don't mind 'em but once again, personal preference....... And for lume quality, just buy a good divers watch? I'll report on the Laco lume when I get it, that way we'll know if the ETA powered version is different to the Miyota powered one.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

The best lume on any watch I own is the Bathys 100 Fathoms. Plus it's quartz for accuracy and has a big date for my old eyes. 

But I still love my Laco WUS B-Uhr and my Stowa FOLE.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I am glad to find out I am not the only one who couldn't care less about lume on a watch.

As practical as it is for some circumstances, I rather enjoy my watches when I can see them, else I would buy one with a light, ie a Casio.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The OP has not defended his views for a while....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Janne said:


> The OP has not defended his views for a while....


...and he is not obliged to do so ;-)


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

stuffler said:


> ...and he is not obliged to do so ;-)


But we are at liberty to point it out .

BTW the lume on Laco's Miyota-powered watches does seem to be a different - read: cheaper - compound to that on its other watches. It's greener in daylight, and dimmer. Given that the watch is much cheaper to buy, I'd say this was a fair trade-off (there is no such thing as a free lunch). The lume on the Miyota version hands isn't too bad at all, IMO.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

stuffler said:


> ...and he is not obliged to do so ;-)


Certainly he can choose to be silent, but the discussion would be more interesting if he did!

My query still stands, do Laco use the same luminous substance on all their Pilot's watches?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

stuffler said:


> ...and he is not obliged to do so ;-)


I can pretty much guarantee you wouldn't have said that if he had been critical of a Stowa! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I do appreciate Stowa as I appreciate Laco. Long time acquaintanceship with both ( as well as with Ickler). Sometimes it's not what you say, but how you say it.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

[Shrug] If lume is a deal-breaker for you, then maybe Laco isn't the best buy. Personally I find my Laco is pretty good...certainly acceptable IMO.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Token said:


> [Shrug] If lume is a deal-breaker for you, then maybe Laco isn't the best buy. Personally I find my Laco is pretty good...certainly acceptable IMO.


I think this is acceptable, EH!!! :-d

pic by Niffko


----------

